# Sol Cubano Artisan L.E. Cigar Review - A favorite.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've picked up a number of 5-packs of these over the years and, sadly, have smoked most of them. Smokes great, tastes great and a real attention g...

Read the full review here: Sol Cubano Artisan L.E. Cigar Review - A favorite.


----------

